# Beauty Fotografie Tutorial II



## blog-shots (15. August 2010)

Auch in der Fotografie muss das Rad nicht ständig neu erfunden werden - ganz im Gegenteil.







Du denkst, das Licht ist das wichtigste Element im Bild? Im Grunde sehe ich das auch so aber noch viel wichtiger ist die Kombination aller Elementen. Erst wenn alle Zahnräder ineinander laufen, bewegt sich das Rad - und dazu muss es nicht erst neu erfunden werden. 

Was ich damit sagen will? 
Um neue Bilder zu schaffen, musst du kein neues Licht bzw. Licht-Setup erfinden. Mach dir lieber Gedanken um die richtige Kombination aller Komponenten.

Dieses Setup ist ähnlich gebaut wie das erste Beauty Fotografie Tutorial und dennoch wirken die Bilder komplett anders.

Equipment:

1x Hensel Trias 1500Ws Speed Generator
1x Hensel Blitzkopf
1x Hensel Expert Pro 500Ws Biltzkopf
1x Beautydish mit Wabe
1x 9' Reflektor mit mittlerer Wabe






Der Beautydish wird an einem Galgenstativ direkt vor dem Model aufgestellt. Achtet beim Ausrichten darauf, dass der innere Diffusor vom Beautydsih unter das Kinn vom Model zeigt. Außerdem sollten bei geradem Blick vom Model zur Kamera, die Augen und besonders die Augenhöhle im oberen Bereich noch gut ausgeleuchtet sein.

Der 9'er Reflektor mit Wabe wird auf einem Bodenstativ hinter dem Model Richtung weißer Wand aufgestellt und schafft durch einen Lichtschein hinter dem Kopf des Models mehr Raum und Spannung im Bild. 





Model: Angela K. @ Mia Models
H&M: Kristian Lorenz

Aufgenommen habe ich mit dem 24-70 F2,8 bei 1/160 F11

Mehr Tutorials zum Thema gibt´s auf http://www.Blog-Shots.de

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!

Christian


----------



## Womball (20. August 2010)

Vielen Dank!


----------

